# Petri RTA



## Mike (27/10/16)

Anyone got one or two of these in stock? Bonus if you have a black serpent mini available as well.

Thanks!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/16)

Mike said:


> Anyone got one or two of these in stock? Bonus if you have a black serpent mini available as well.
> 
> Thanks!!!



Petri RTA - http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some/vape-hardware-and-accessories/tanks/dotmod-rta/
Serpent Mini 25 - http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...mm-rta-928?category=78&search=serpent+mini+25

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike (27/10/16)

Found a real solid deal here!!!

http://www.theecigstore.co.za/index.php/rda-rba-mod-e-cig-atomizers/rda-rba/dotmod-rta-detail#page


----------

